# How dedicated are you???



## micah (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi everyone!
Me being new here, I am kind of curious what kind of addicts y'all are.
Of course everyone is welcomed to expand on their answers!
Micah


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 1, 2005)

Freebie ---What the heck is that.
I ain't seen Ford giving away trucks around here this year.
Someone REAL special gets a discount and a hug---maybe.
[]


----------



## Dario (Dec 1, 2005)

I gave more than what I sold about 1:8...but I am trying to change that now and trying to sell more.  Sad to say, it is a loosing battle [V]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 1, 2005)

I use them in trade for wood. I usually only give away slimlines, but gifts will be any pens. 
Like Dario I am trying to sell more, but I am also trying to get turning more things to sell. I have done okay on ornaments, but haven't sold any bowls yet. Of course, I haven't many worth selling either.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 1, 2005)

Started this little addiction just to prove to myself that I could make a decent writing instrument. By the time I hit my twentieth pen, I realized that with improvement, it could actually lead to marketing a few. A few led to another few and before I knew it, I actually began to make 'extra' money. To my surprise I sold enough pens this week in a matter of hours that actually exceeded my total weekly work take home pay. Not bragging or anything but sometimes the extra $$$ comes easy. Still can't believe that I'm making money at something that gives me such a satisfaction. Just offering my 2 cents worth, er, should I say my $$$$$ worth[^]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2005)

Pens are a great way to say thank you or do something special for someone. An example woudl be the whole team of nurses, nurses aids, social workers, and therapists that helped us with my mother in law. I give them often. theyare a really nice gift that is gentle on my pocket at the same time. I do one or two craft shows a year as well as having my web site, so I do manage to sell a fair number of them as well. Not alot of effort on my part recently to advertise them. I do think I could be alot busier in the selling side if i gave it more attention. I want my shop built first.


----------



## Easysport (Dec 2, 2005)

As good as I am, I have trouble giving them away. Some family and friends are going to get one for Xmas like it or not.  Have sold a few, mainly to friends who feel sorry for an old retired guy.[]


----------



## Spike (Dec 5, 2005)

I've given away more of my pens than i have sold. in six months ive sold 1. I have now no hand about 40 for sale. i havent been to any craft shows yet and i only have 6 siting at a beauty shop. I tried a flower shop. I had a problem with the owiener. also a paint store that some of my relatives owen. they had less bussines than i did.
I just cant seem to sell any. I've given everyone I know a card at least. Sometimes a pen. Im also waiting for christmas sales.


----------



## tinker (Dec 7, 2005)

I have sold 15 or so. I have given away 15 or so. I would like to make a lot of pens of various models, but just cannot get the time in the shop. I have two major projects (flat work) that will take some time. I hope after that I can dedicate time to pens for marketing, mostly to see if I can.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 7, 2005)

I got lucky recently and I've sold 29 pens, mostly bullet pens.  I've given my wife 3, my son 3, one to a very brave minister, and all my relatives and a couple of friends are getting one for Christmas.  Then I'll be about even.


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 18, 2005)

I gave away most pens when I started turning them. Now I don't own one myself because everytime it comes out of my pocket it's sold. I have just made a deal with an exclusive gift shop and they want two of the products I sell. I've no idea how many that will require but I'm starting now for next summer.


----------

